# BOONE AND CROCKETT Cadillac bear 21 7/16"



## welp45 (Sep 6, 2008)

BOONE BOONE and CROCKETT out of cadillac 21 7/16"

Thought I would share a pic of the bear I took with Rob Nixon near cadillac, just to get the guys who drew tags this year fired up. I was hopeing to be up at Robs this bear season to hang out a bit but I drew a Wyoming mule deer tag that opens the 15th of september, so I'll miss most of the bear season. Thanks again to all those who helped get this bruin to the freezer that night. Without the the good doctors help and generosity (The Lueders) we would have been in a pickle on getting him cooled down. Everything worked out good and we are enjoying the last of the stakes and sausage. Have a safe and succcessful hunt everyone.


----------



## Islander26 (Feb 23, 2004)

Awsome mount. Congrates


----------



## kshafer (Jul 5, 2009)

Really nice bear. Good job and congrats. Belated of course...


----------



## tjstebb (Jun 5, 2006)

WOW!
tjstebb


----------



## Cuz (Jan 16, 2008)

Way cool!!


----------



## dsconnell (Aug 29, 2007)

I will be there this year for the opener with a bow in hand.. Been talking to Wade quite a bit and am getting pumped cause I have been waiting 9 years for this!


----------



## kshafer (Jul 5, 2009)

dsconnell said:


> I will be there this year for the opener with a bow in hand.. Been talking to Wade quite a bit and am getting pumped cause I have been waiting 9 years for this!


It's unfortunate that guys and gals have to wait so long to pull a tag for Gladwin and Baldwin. I guess that's another thread though.

Good luck this year, hope you get one like welp45's.


----------



## welp45 (Sep 6, 2008)

Man, I wish I could be there. I hope you break the state record. I honestly think there are bear in that area to do it. And you are hooked up with the right guys. Don't shoot the first one unless you know its an absolute hog. I really was not planning on shooting a bear the night I shot mine. I was having a great time just watching bear come and go. The bear I shot stepped out and it made the rest look like cubs. 
I had shot decent bear in canada so I was really looking for something bigger. It was just right place at the right time (with right guides). I say guides but I don't think they think of themselves as guides, I think they just love to bear hunt and like to take people who are lucky enough to draw. Man, I wish I could be there. You're going to have a ball. 
GOOD LUCK..........


----------



## dsconnell (Aug 29, 2007)

He had mentioned there were a few that made it from last year that were studs so we will see!! Biggest I have killed was about 260lbs.. I have filmed them bigger so I have a pretty good idea of what I am after. Now if they just cooperate and follow the script that is all I can ask for cause it will all be captured on video..


----------



## welp45 (Sep 6, 2008)

It all boils down to right place right time. They are there, it is just a matter of being there when they are. When I called Rob a little after 6:00pm that night he was sure that I had done what so many hunters do and tripped the trigger on a young bear. I had been in the stand 2+ hours. I called 30 seconds after I shot. I called my wife first and told her I shot a huge bear. First words out of her mouth were "Your not mounting it". Well, I didn't mount it mike did from mikes taxidermy in fife lake. Your wish is my command,* I* did not mount that bear, Mike did, be mad at him. 
But anyway, I called Rob and he had asked if I had got down to look at it and I had not at taht point because I did not want to go walking off into an area that he might be hunting later. He is a very particular about scent. The bear had done the death moan, so I knew it was a done deal. I was a little worried about ground shrinkage. When I got over there I was pleased but I did not think it was what it is. 
When Rob showed and I walked him over to the bear, He dropped to his knees and looked up at me saying "you have no idea what you have just done". 
He was blown away, he could not believe a bear of that size was out that early. The stars had aligned. 
SO BELIEVE. THEY ARE THERE. 
In ways I wish I could do it over again. You are right it would be with my bow and I would video it all. Although I harvested mine with an old sporterized mauser that was put together and had belonged to an old friend of mine that was a better man than any of us could hope to be. But a bow would be awesome. 
My trip was just too fast. I showed up jumped in a tree and it was game on. 
I wish I could be there again. I mean it, bag a bear that could eat mine.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Congrats! It doesn't get any better then that. Awesome mount as well.


----------



## hunterjb6 (Jul 7, 2009)

What an awesome bear and a great mount. I am sure you are proud of him!!! Have a good time and good luck looking for that ones grandpa... :lol: Congrats!!!!


----------



## Roger (Feb 14, 2000)

Congrats, nice mount!


----------



## a10ptbuc (Sep 27, 2003)

Nice Bear! I'm going for the first time this year. I pulled a tag out of Baraga. Wish me luck.


----------



## coyote/dave (Mar 10, 2009)

there is a bigger one..... stomped out his track this weekend..........


----------



## welp45 (Sep 6, 2008)

A lot of people are seeing big bear. They are out there. BUT a lot of people think decent bear are huge, thats why so many people kill young bear- they look bigger than they are. Not saying the bear your checking out is not huge, they are there. If your looking at tracks its a bette judge than site, cetainly.
It is all just a matter of seeing them during hunging season with a bow or gun in your hand. A bear has to live a long time to get that big and that is not easy and they don't get that big by being dumb. GOOD LUCK if you have a tag.


----------



## dsconnell (Aug 29, 2007)

Welp.. I think he is just trying to stir the pot.. If you seen his post in the Baldwin Bear #'s thread you will see what I am talking about.. and like this one saying he stomped the track out.. He doesnt like hunters I am guessing.. Not sure..


----------



## target-panic (Jan 9, 2006)

Hey Welp,

I saw your mount up at Mike's, but it looks great out in the daylight.

Dan,

Rob and Wade will do the best that they possibly can for you, but as you know, the bears have to cooperate too! Don't set yourself up for disappointment. You've waited 9 years for this, make sure you look around a bit and enjoy it.


----------



## amasa176 (Aug 13, 2006)

Who is your taxidermist Welp, I think I might recognize the work?


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

Awesome mount!!! Congrats again


----------



## layedout (Dec 4, 2008)

Have you gotten your report back from the DNR about its age? I may be have read good, but was was it dressed out at, or even better live weight? 



Thats an awesome bear! That will be hard to beat for sure. I know that is what everyone tells me about my bear(19 9/16)


----------



## welp45 (Sep 6, 2008)

Taxidermist was mike britton from mikes taxidermy in fife lake. If you ever get by that way stop in he has an awesome display room with tons of mounts. He is a master taxidermist and takes his work on as a professional. His deer are the best I've seen, bar none, and I'm not just saying that because he did my bear. I could not be happier with the mount. His turn around time is awesome, I had the bear back early summer. 

To the other question. The bear weighed 548 (live weight). I really do not plan to top that one. No need to. I have taken, now it is someone elses turn. I'll keep putting in for points but I'll probably never bear hunt again. Maybe a trip to the UP with some friends. I hope to be up at Robs bear camp again though. Talk about some great people. They do it the right way (they respect the bear, the land, and the harvest).

I hope to take the bear over to the commemerative bucks banquet. We'll see if I can fit that in. Mr Nixon might be there also.


----------

